# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Adjacent cells omitted warning, why?

## simusphere

Im getting the Formula Omits Adjacent Cells warning for the following formula on some cells but not others; however everything is working as it should. Why is excel complaining about omitted adjacent cells? It all looks good to me.


=IF(COUNTBLANK(C$1:E$1)=3,0,IF((C$1*C10=1)+(E$1*E10=1),0,1))

I have attached the file I am working on with the hidden rows unhidden so you can see whats going on. It is a weekly football picks spreadsheet that allows you to mark a 1 above the winning teams to get the number of incorrect picks in the left column. If no 1 marks the winning team then the above formula should count the blanks total for that team as 3 and simply assign a 0 incorrect picks for that game. If there is a 1, then the main if formula will tabulate a correct or incorrect pick accordingly.

----------


## liz5818

if you click on the error and select update formula to include cells, it will get rid of the error while keeping the correct value.
You can also fix the first row and then drag down and it will clear the error mark out of the cells.

----------


## simusphere

That won't work because then it tries to add another cell in the calculation that I don't wan't. My formula is exactly what I want to do but excel doesn't like it for some buggy reason.

----------


## AlKey

Go to File, Options, Formulas - In the Error Checking rules remove check from "Formulas which omits cells in a region"

----------


## simusphere

That did the trick AlKey, I'll mark this as fixed.

----------


## AlKey

You're Welcome. Don't forget to thank those who helped by clicking on Add Reputation *

----------


## Big Bird

Thank you so much for your answer.  I have been living with this annoyance for more years than I want to admit to :/)  Like many things in life, we put up with small things that aren't so big to take the time to fix, but once we do we are overjoyed at the difference.   I never thought that there would be anything that could prevent the problem you addressed and today for some reason, I looked it up and got your answer from 3 years ago, and you made my whole day ! ! !   For me I had to go to Tools to get to Options instead of File, Options, but that may be because I'm using a different or older version.  Only wanted to point that out in case someone had a similar version as mine.  Thank you so much again.  In our busy society people could go about their own business and not be concerned about other people's questions.  I have been grateful so many times for those that have cared and answered a question about something I was struggling with, and today I am very grateful for yours.

Thank you again.

Bigbird 
Mike

----------


## FDibbins

Big Bird, welcome to the forum and thank you for your feedback  :Smilie:

----------


## kmsmith222

I had this problem and realized my formula was using relative referencing (A1) so it was incrementing in each lower cell which was giving me the error in all but the first cell. Once I made the Column static ($A1) and copied it down, the error went away.
 I don't like the idea of shutting off the error checking globally which is, if I understood it correctly, what was suggested.

Kevin

----------

